# SUPER bubbly bottle



## Bixel (Jan 28, 2016)

Got this from a local guy who buys antiques at garage sales and flea markets. Had a box of bottles I went through, and this was the only interesting one. Paid a whole $5 for it. I normally would not buy a British unembossed bottle, but this one was way too cool. It is LOADED with bubbles, carbon swirls, snotty swirls and a slightly crooked neck.

Bottle is marked on the bottom "Lyon Bros Makers" in a kickup. From the little bit I could find, it is a UK bottle. Bottle is a 3 piece mold with a nice applied top.

Pictures dont do is justice. Very junky glass in this one.

Any info on this one is appreciated.


----------



## coldwater diver (Jan 28, 2016)

Nice bottle Bixel !


----------



## andy volkerts (Jan 29, 2016)

Way to go!! I love bottles with tons of bubbles!! and this one is great!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 29, 2016)

From 1876...
Here's my entry in glass makers marks.
* Lyon Bros Makers (on base) ....Lyon Brothers Peasley Glass Works, St.Helens, UK. at least 1876-1890. Cannington Shaw took over the Peasley Glass Works in December 1890 as a result of Lyon Bros. going into bankruptcy. Just four years earlier the Lyons had become a limited company but their attempt at cutting wages by importing foreign labour led to damaging strikes and the company never recovered. Info from http://www.suttonbeauty.org.uk/suttonhistory/industry1/


----------



## Bixel (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks for the replies, and thanks for the info cowseatmaize.


----------



## Privyprowlerz (Feb 1, 2016)

*Hmmmm....   Importing cheap foreign labor led to the bankruptcy of the 
company. guess everything is cyclical..  

Great info Eric! Thanks for looking that one up. 

Jim 
*


----------



## Dansalata (Feb 3, 2016)

nice!!!


----------

